# Monster Cable-Arrow



## tangsta

What do the arrows on the monster cable mean? and What do you guys think of the Z100i interconnects? Will they serve me and my T2.6F hooked up with the Juli@ well?


----------



## jpr703

The arrow means that the cable is directional. When you hook it up, the arrow should be pointing in the direction that the signal is traveling. In other words, if you use it between a CD player and a pre-amp, it should point to the pre-amp.

 As for quality, you can generally do much better than Monster.


----------



## trains are bad

*snort*

 ...

 *giggle*

 ...


----------



## tangsta

what cables do you guys recommend?


----------



## Melchior

The directional arrows "should" have something to do with the end that they decided to actually connect the sheilding in the cable to. The idea there is to eliminate ground loops or some other inter-equipment wierdness. I've never had issues with ground loops so I'm not too sure, but I think you're supposed to put the grounded end at a central reference point (if using multiple directional cables) usually the preamp.


----------



## Nospam

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tangsta* 
_what cables do you guys recommend?_

 

A quick search yielded these results:
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=196799
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=188889
http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=188812

 I'll leave it up to you to find the multitude of other, similar threads.


----------



## TURBO

The directional arrow means, the direction of the signal flow, why this arrow?, because the cable's shield is grounded at the source. This way, induced noise wont flow throu the cable, from source (cd player, mp3 player, etc) ---> destination (pre-amp, amp, etc).


----------

